# I Dont Feel Like Studying... I Only Want To Stick To My Computer!!!



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

hi ppl.... lemme share something with u... i am sufffering from some mental disease or somethin .. i'm in final yr engineering (7th sem) .. exams are from 18th dec. but i dont feel like studying.. really guys... i just feel like sticking to my lappy... install softwares... play games... blogging and searching tweaks and all kinda computer stuff... forumming... etc . i m in Information Technology... so i have to deal with computers.. so my mom thinks i m doing my work... but i m not actually studying... how to stop it.... ? i know this is wierd.. but right now u r in the CHIT CHAT section so obviously u r free... sso give some advice... threaten me of my exams yaar... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ Dude I am your advanced version.. 
I m in 3rd sem. IT Engg and xams started on the 5th. 
I hav the exact same feelings as you.. I hav lost all interest in studies.. 
Atleast i studied during the xams in 1st and 2nd sem but this time i dont give a f*** whether i pass or fail... 
Is this a common phenomenon in Engg?


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 11, 2007)

I have my 7th sem CS engg. exam on 17th and right now, I am replying to this thread...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 11, 2007)

^^lol . seems like all IT engg students feel alike including me.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol, Thank god I'm graduate now. If i can make it so can you guys c'mon cheer up!!


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ ya whether its an internal examination or an external... we always play *ONE DAY*... tht is the day before the exam....  ... jokes apart.. i m really serious guys.. plz suggest..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> I have my 7th sem CS exam on 17th and right now, I am replying to this thread...


I had an FIT exam today and had EDC on the 5th and hav DLDA on the 15th.. abhi bol..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

^^same here.I just had maths exam this afternoon,i'll hardy get 40\75(which I absolutely need to pass),I have another big exam coming this Thursday and I am not at all worried.

Earlier I used to worry about results but now I don't give a damn about them and I don't know why.Wtf is happening?I used to be a school topper and now I am on the verge of getting multiple backs and the main thing is I am not at all worried.

I feel like forced to study.BTW I'm in ECE 3rd sem.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey all are in the same boat.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
I am a S.Y.J.C commerce student having prelims in Jan & boards in March.
Still i am unable to stay away from forum,im etc.
Let's meet up & discuss it.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I used to be a school topper and now I am on the verge of getting multiple backs and the main thing is I am not at all worried.



even i used to be a topper since KG till 11th standard... 12th standard got f**ked up coz i fell in love or somethin..  .. then i did best in first two yrs of ENGG... then it came down..    .. wow wat a roller coaster ride i had...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> I had an FIT exam today and had EDC on the 5th and hav DLDA on the 15th.. abhi bol..


Dude, U got 5 days gap in between. Its enough for me to start a paper from scratch and end it on the 4th day.

But we have only one day gap.

I don't know why, but this time, I am least worried about my xams.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

^^discuss?dude I got a fugging exam on thursday,I gotta run and start studying.

fourier transform,laplace transform,z-transform---save me god!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^^
same thing with me.
im in school BTW.
i used to come in top 5 til 7-8 th but this year i just feel like only computing.no studies.
my mom feels like killing me.
plz sugg something.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 11, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ^^^
> same thing with me.
> im in school BTW.
> i used to come in top 5 til 7-8 th but this year i just feel like only computing.no studies.
> ...


 
Stop computing and start studying.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 11, 2007)

I too had Fourier, Laplace, Z-transform and hell lot others and know what?? I skipped the whole of it and prepared others well and I cleared the math3 paper easily. Same was with Network theory paper. 

But, TDH, U got to study. Its a f******g difficult thing. You need to practise a lot.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 11, 2007)

same condition with me.......

I am also a 7th sem. student..and my exams are running.I have my next paper on 13th of this month. 

But I have managed overall 70% till now


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2007)

same here.. tom i have data structures lab exams !!
oh god !!

damn it .. !

two programs are eating my head.. i don't have interest in those boring problems .. so trying to mug it up now ..! coz last minute no time to go through concepts !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

is term se padhna padega if i want to be ther among first five of my class.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> I too had Fourier, Laplace, Z-transform and hell lot others and know what?? I skipped the whole of it and prepared others well and I cleared the math3 paper easily. Same was with Network theory paper.
> 
> But, TDH, U got to study. Its a f******g difficult thing. You need to practise a lot.



Network Analysis, Maths 3, Digital circuits, Electronic circuits, DCO, MU-P ... these are the real devils... man.. lemmme tell u... i dont know how i managed to get even a C in those...


----------



## narangz (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG! Come on guys! Start studying! Think about your future!


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/3830/memberspx5.jpg
^^So many people in the same boat!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thoda serious hona padega nahi toh gaye.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

here is another great example!!! i m in 3rd sem n i hav my external lab exams of data structures tomorrow n i m wastin my time on this forum. also my external theory papers r from 27dec n havnt yet touched the books of electronic n logic design yet(in which our teachers havnt even completed the syllabus) n still i hav *NO TENSION**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

main to suggestion ke liye yeh thread khola tha... yahan to lagta hai ki sabko sugesstion chahiye... !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

saare bigade huey bache hai yahan,naa surat naa shakal jissey dekho yahan muh uthaaye chala aa raha hai


----------



## narangz (Dec 11, 2007)

^^Just like your avatar


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 11, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> Network Analysis, Maths 3, Digital circuits, Electronic circuits, DCO, MU-P ... these are the real devils... man.. lemmme tell u... i dont know how i managed to get even a C in those...


I too don't know how I managed to clear those tough papers easily. Anyway, all those days are gone, and only core papers are bugging me now-Compiler Design, Advanced Operating System, IWT, Software Engg., Computer Graphics And multimedia..... But these papers are interesting to study than those first two years' papers.



Thinking of giving my modem to a friend whose exam finishes on 15th. Last time, I had done this.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

@gaurav-bhai sab tum jaise aagyakari nahi hote.
hum jaise log bhi hai is duniya pe


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @gaurav-bhai sab tum jaise aagyakari nahi hote.
> hum jaise log bhi hai is duniya pe


tu toh sudhar jaa abhi sirf 14 saal ka hai studies pe dhyaan laga.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

OMFL....so many people in the same boat.Anyways,I don't care about my future anymore,IT jobs sucks anyway.I just want to get my degree in 4years and then prepare for IAS or something.And besides who'll give job to a kid with 55% marks and multiple backs anyway.


----------



## Cyclone (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm finishing a week at home, just gave my 3rd sem papers. Got three weeks more to enjoy the sun and the beaches, after this its back to coll. I spent my entire exam-week whiling away my time on these forums. Gonna remain a six-pointer for another four months, by the likes of it!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

N YEAH I M SUPPOSED TO BE THE TOPPER (FROM THE BOYS SIDE THOUGH ye ladki log kuch jyada hi padhti hai)

@akshay  wat problems u hav in the lab program. mine r all lab program funda are rock solid!!feel free to ask


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 11, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself, Dude, then you have to study real hard. I have managed to keep a CGPA of 8.0 (80%) till now without any backs... Lets see what happens this time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> tu toh sudhar jaa abhi sirf 14 saal ka hai studies pe dhyaan laga.


 

kal se final term ki padhai shuru kar deta hu tabhi march ke final term me 90%+ aayegi


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> kal se final term ki padhai shuru kar deta hu tabhi march ke final term me 90%+ aayegi


yes and delete all those games dont worry devil ko main sambhal lunga


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yes and delete all those games dont worry devil ko main sambhal lunga


 
devil ko jab bola tha ki HDD saaf ho gayi tabhi itna darr gaya tha agar sab delete kar diya to mere ghar aake hi peetega.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> @The_Devil_Himself, Dude, then you have to study real hard. I have managed to keep a CGPA of 8.0 (80%) till now without any backs... Lets see what happens this time.



yea I should......but wait I don't give a damn about it.I am fed up completely.I know this is not me!!I am fed up cramming,all I want is 50% marks(passing marks).

Lemme remind you guys again,IT jobs sucks no matter which company you work for.haha.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> yea I should......but wait I don't give a damn about it.I am fed up completely.I know this is not me!!I am fed up cramming,all I want is 50% marks(passing marks).
> 
> *Lemme remind you guys again,IT jobs sucks no matter which company you work for.haha.*


Thats why i have chosen animation career over it.Yahan india mein logon ko lagta hai ke woh programmers hai but they are just plain coders.And coding gets boring yaar.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh same here man .. tom DSC lab Exam !!
yeah !

btw now i managed to understand binary search tree.. !
so its only Infix to Postfix that i must mug up .. coz not in mode to read and understand ! i hope you are done with all 8)

that stack precedence and input precedence .. i just don't like it .. and don't want to learn it right now .. coz of less time !


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> yea I should......but wait I don't give a damn about it.I am fed up completely.I know this is not me!!I am fed up cramming,all I want is 50% marks(passing marks).
> 
> Lemme remind you guys again,IT jobs sucks no matter which company you work for.haha.




ya true man... software industry sucks.. IT sucks... forget these software jobs... wats the point in getting a job for few weeks and then u get laid off.. really guys... u never make money with these 9 to 5 jobs... u never get rich... *is tht the thing i was born for????*... *so have decided to do MBA and venture a new company makin ..... ahem.... aa ahem... GAMES!!! *


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> ya true man... software industry sucks.. IT sucks... forget these software jobs... wats the point in getting a job for few weeks and then u get laid off.. really guys... u never make money with these 9 to 5 jobs... u never get rich... *is tht the thing i was born for????*... *so have decided to do MBA and venture a new company makin ..... ahem.... aa ahem... GAMES!!! *


humein yaad rakh lena jab company khologe toh.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> humein yaad rakh lena jab company khologe toh.



* KYA BAAT HAI *... wow... i m getting the programmers/designers so soon... i appreciate it and by the way... the moment i'll try to venture.... i'lll OBVIOUSLY tell all of u ppl first to be IN my company... obviously yaar not kiddin


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't imagine how a person can be sitting in front of PC all day along, even if you are doing something productive. Get a life. You'll realize later, maybe not now. 

How to tackle your computer addiction and concentrate on studies? I've grown up being part of this forum. I graduated 2 years back and whenever I had exams, I'm more active  than ever. Even now while giving various competitive exams I relax here. I was chatting with goobimama at 2 AM and the next day I had an important exam. 

You need not give a damn about your degree or job. But do try to enjoy the process, pass out with flying colors. Do what you want but give importance to your under graduation.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

^^just one question:what do you call 'passing with flying colors'?just curious.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^just one question:what do you call 'passing with flying colors'?just curious.


arey paas hone ke baad hawa mein indian flag le ke urne ka.


----------



## iMav (Dec 11, 2007)

i always spend 2 hours on studying unwind for 15-20mins on the comp and back to books ... though i do more stuff on comp in 20mins than ido in 2 hours with my books  but hey wth


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^just one question:what do you call 'passing with flying colors'?just curious.


Well, it can't be explained as it's relative. What's good for me might not be good enough for you. 

Some pointers which come to my mind... (reg. passing with flying colors)
- not regretting later that you didn't concentrate on studies earlier
- not regretting that you scored only 55% (50 being the pass mark) and some institutes ask for First Class (which is 60%) for PG admission
- getting a job you always yearned for
- keeping parents happy

But then again it's relative. For you, getting a degree is sufficient. Fine. But don't ever regret later or loathe now that you have this much to read, have laplace transforms or random process to remember, etc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

^^yea sure.I think I can do that.65%-70% is within my 1 day\exam reach.

BTW I resolved way back in my 12th standard that I won't regret any decision I take or any act I do.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Well, it can't be explained as it's relative. What's good for me might not be good enough for you.
> 
> Some pointers which come to my mind... (reg. passing with flying colors)
> - not regretting later that you didn't concentrate on studies earlier
> ...



true buddy... i not only agree with u, even respect ur thots... i'll resume my Operating systems and Networks from tomorrow...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> true buddy... i not only agree with u, even respect ur thots... i'll resume my Operating systems and Networks from tomorrow...


kal kisne dekha hai aaj se shuru kar


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kal kisne dekha hai aaj se shuru kar


 ya rite...


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 11, 2007)

Os is one of my favourite papers. U get to learn a lot of interesting things. Concepts of  OS by Galvin is the best book.
For networks, u would be having Forouzan


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 12, 2007)

Count me too as an addition to the band of guys not studying for their exams. I have my MCA 3rd Sem papers frm 15th and every time i feel like studying, i am disctracted by the PC.  
But somehow i managed to uninstall all games to concentrate on the studies but now i am distracted by the net. I m thinking of giving up my PC power cord to mom so that no  distractions at all. 
Studying late at night or early in the mornings help a lot to just focus on the studies and nothing else.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

Early????????????  morning????????????????   r u kiddin me.???


----------



## adi007 (Dec 12, 2007)

me too same problem

scored 95.84 % in SSLC(10th)
91 in PUC(12th)
got screwed up in CET though(6695 rank)
landed in IT(instrumentation technology)
I hate this branch 
I have 1st sem exams from 24th....
Lab exam tommorow(chemistry )....
Have secured less marks in 2nd internals...

The one thing i liked is free internet in my college  ....
I will spend an average of 1-3 hrs online mainly DIGIT forum...
In home,spend 5-6 hrs sitting infront of my computer doing something ...

And the most annoying things are boring subjects  like
Chemistry
Electricals
Maths
...

But i will assure myself that campus will not depend upon percentage..
Percentage is just for eligibility.....
I have seen several toppers not getting recruited in campus selection..
So, my conclusion is 
Study just for eligibility..No need to get good marks


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL.. I am in Pune and have exams staring TOM... Maths is the first and now rplying to this post .. ... moreover I am in Ist year only.. so NO experience too of Engg... .... atleaset felt better _ke mere saath itne log to hai_


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 12, 2007)

abe yaaron, college life ko barbaad mat karna....jab padhaai karna chahiye, to karo, aur baaki sab waqt masti.... college life phir se kabhi nahi milega.. ....so enjoy to the max...watever u do..


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 12, 2007)

I think i am the youngest in forum..
I am in eight std

second semester exams started from saturday;
today was science paper  

to all of you : If u feel u r under pressure to complete portion before exams , study 3 hrs daily so then only relax during exams, play , no pressure, no tension, good marks, more study ,more marks, good future...   

btw, i had got 94 % in first sem still i got 5 th rank 
will study hard this time to get the first  

b4 exams i play games to refresh my mind


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

Lagta hai sab Engg walo ki lagi padi hai..
To hell wit Engg.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 12, 2007)

i am not in engg
but i am in 8 th std..
what about u?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

M in 3rd sem IT engg.
@ Lucky and jal where r u from??
m from mumbai.. ll i hav those same subjects?


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 12, 2007)

I am in 7th sem, CS, from Bhubaneswar, Orissa.
I have seen that the course structure is almost same in engg. throughout india. Too many boring and unnecessary subjects in 1st and 2nd year. It sux.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 12, 2007)

I am in 1st Sem (IT) rather completed it from Bhopal.. and seriously speaking, I have learned absolutely nothing about my subject/branch in this big four months.. All those stupid subject(s).. and the worst of all ED: Engineering Drawing.. biggest piece of sh!t with all it its horrible sheets ..


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> M in 3rd sem IT engg.
> @ Lucky and jal where r u from??
> m from mumbai.. ll i hav those same subjects?



i m frm Valsad in gujarat. (just 2 hrs from mumbai).. i study in vidyanagar near Anand. ya we engg.. have almost same subjects.. first two yrs were preety boring with those laplace, fourier and network analysis, even material science... (wtf?) then in third yr i got relaxed as there were graphics, system analysis and design, vb, economics and management.. but then again Digital computer organization (8085) and Mu-P (8051) ... shook the hell out of me... now there are subjects like network.. (good subject), OS (very good subject), Compiler Design (conceptual... can get tedious at times!), DotNet (haha no body knows anything in it... neither the students...nor the faculty!!  ) and last and my fav. JAVA.. (thts very cool sub.).. !


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

Even i too faced the similar situation, when i used to do my engg. When i cant resist computing during the exam days, i take the power cable and keep it in my cousin's place. It may sound dumb, but that was the only way i could resist and fight this temptation. And i didn't have a lappie back then. So no _portable pc_ problem too


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ lucky you... i have two lappies.. think how i wud be distracted...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 12, 2007)

I am in BCA 3rd Sem...
Exams from 27th December... still some time.. but I almost stopped foruming (Just came cause was free for some minutes), Blogging, Reading blogs.. everything stopped...

It doesn't mean I am not a "Computer Chipku" like u guys.. (I scanned my all books so I can read them on PC<-- A new way to stay on PC and study @ same time.)

The idea I apply is to study not for myself or for sake of passing but to impress a gal... 

Anyway now I am happy that I live in a town... 4-5 hours blackout each day. So plenty of time to read books...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone here have the subject "Formal Languages & Automata Theory". I have gone mad studying it. And we have compiler design in next sem and its supposed to be very tough. God know what will happen then. Networking and OS are great subjects.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I am in BCA 3rd Sem...
> Exams from 27th December... still some time.. but I almost stopped foruming (Just came cause was free for some minutes), Blogging, Reading blogs.. everything stopped...
> 
> It doesn't mean I am not a "Computer Chipku" like u guys.. (I scanned my all books so I can read them on PC<-- A new way to stay on PC and study @ same time.)
> ...


abey tu abhi tak us ladki ko impress nahi kar paya?4 saal se sun raha hu yehi baat.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys! Get back to studies! Mera toh aise hi vaat laga. Though I don't regret it completely, 'coz I got to learn sooooooo many things which are helping me. The regretting part comes when you start looking for a job. When you go out for searching for a job, you will say, "I'll take even an IT job". This is for people telling IT sucks, blahblahblah........ I'm an experienced guy in this  so get back to studies. BTW, mera bhi exams hain


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> Anyone here have the subject "Formal Languages & Automata Theory". I have gone mad studying it. And we have compiler design in next sem and its supposed to be very tough. God know what will happen then. Networking and OS are great subjects.



i am havin compiler design and had Computer science (similar to automata theory) ... i got a C in tht..  .. but let me tell u.. they are tough but very very beneficial subjects.. they will sharpen ur logical talents beyond limits.... and when u understand the concepts they are smoother than butter.. dont worry... follow ur signature yaar... *NEVER SAY DIE*


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ thx man. 
Yeah, when i was reading frm the textbook by KLP Mishra, i couldnt understand nething frm the complex proofs given there. However when one of my friends who studied it earlier mentioned some quick tips and after some good explainations i finally got the matter. Now the Pushdown Automata and the Turing Machine stuff really seem bearable.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> ^^ thx man.
> Yeah, when i was reading frm the textbook by KLP Mishra, i couldnt understand nething frm the complex proofs given there. However when one of my friends who studied it earlier mentioned some quick tips and after some good explainations i finally got the matter. Now the Pushdown Automata and the Turing Machine stuff really seem bearable.


Initially i find it hard too.But i got 60 from 75 in TOC exam.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 12, 2007)

iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> Anyone here have the subject "Formal Languages & Automata Theory". I have gone mad studying it. And we have compiler design in next sem and its supposed to be very tough. God know what will happen then. Networking and OS are great subjects.


I had that automata theory paper last year. Michael sipser is the prescribed book, but its very tough and nothing is explained in layman's language. The best book on this paper is 'anand sharma'. I don't know the exact name of the book as its not available now. We were given zerox copies of it only  towards the end of the sem.  Belive it or not, after reading it you will find that automata theory is the most easiest paper.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ hmmm. Even the type of questions are limited to certain types and i suppose the complex proofs according to the book are not required in the exam. Once you get the hang of it the questions seem very easy and i hope i do well next week. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 12, 2007)

ok guys I justed kicked the hell out of laplace and fourier,Just z is left and some sampling after that and then I'll be ready to get 32\75.woot!


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 12, 2007)

Klp mishra is a good book, but its very lengthy. Very few examples given. Ask for the book which i said from your faculty. Plenty of examples of dfa, nfa, pda, tm, etc.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 12, 2007)

hahaha I'm right in this kind of situation well from the beginning of my engg. 
actually I did a beginner multimedia course in an institute in my 12th holidays, so always interested in design/general tech stuff and wanted to take compsci in engg but got only mech (since my coll had 8th national ranking  I joined, after I joined it went to 12th place hehehe)

imagine my plight.. I was in Mechanical Engineering lol... I hated those engineering drawing sessions It sucked like hell... we mech ppl have an advanced subject in that call 'machine drawing' which was too terrible... I literally begged my lecturer to allow me to submit projects using CAD software (for the fellow mech dudes - CATIA) instead of mundane and booring drawing using the drafter  and finally submitted all assignments as CAD models...

phew!! all for getting these two letters after one's name BE  which BTW lakhs of ppl have anyway (finally me too hehehehe)

andd plzzz dont make me remember laplace fourier transforms... its is the worst subject.. ok environmental engg comes first .... I had a backlog in maths-3   salla cleared it only in the 5th attempt 

ok ok enough offtopic 

actually there is no clearcut solution to this problem... a good analogy is if we suddenly become invisible we would be just roaming streets doing stupid stuff and fooling around... so it takes a good amount of self-will to do something productive in these situations....

we are much better man.. ppl in korea have rehabilitation camps for computer/internet addicts  




_


----------



## patelpk (Dec 12, 2007)

I found the solution for this in my engg. years 
( thanks god now i am a graduate ) .... 
PACK UR SYSTEMS 1 MONTH BEFORE EXAMS


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 12, 2007)

patelpk said:
			
		

> I found the solution for this in my engg. years
> ( thanks god now i am a graduate ) ....
> PACK UR SYSTEMS 1 MONTH BEFORE EXAMS


 

lol wat a big joke... If I did this i will die cos of withdrawal symptoms.. clearly u r not in our league 

"thou shall study one day b4 the exam for passing if u really dunno anything... or for getting decent grades if u knew some stuff b4"

this is one of the 10 commandments of engg 

"thou shall photocopy a gal's notes" is the number 1 



_


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> "thou shall study one day b4 the exam for passing if u really dunno anything... or for getting decent grades if u knew some stuff b4"
> 
> this is one of the 10 commandments of engg
> 
> ...



hey dude.. plz post all the commandments yaar.. i dont know abt them... they seem good.. 

"thou shall photocopy a gal's notes" is the number 1   ... haha very cool


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 12, 2007)

the 10th one applies to me completely,study 8-12 hours the day before exam and just pass.lol.worked till now lets see what happens this time around.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 12, 2007)

haha I dont remember exactly man... read them a long time ago.. anyway I made up the following myself (some I read b4)... just for fun

1) Thou shall photocopy a gal's notes.

2) Thou shall never submit an assignment on time.

3) Thou shall satisfy the requirement of 25% attendance through proxy.

4) Thou shall study one day b4 the exam.

5) Thou shall participate compulsorily in mass bunk.

6) Thou shall have full attendance in the canteen.

7) Thou shall complete a paper exactly 1 hour before the submission deadline.

8 ) Thou shall design ppts for seminars by pulling an all-nighter.

9) Thou shall master the art of sleeping in the class without getting caught.

10) Thou shall pretend to be having a gf.


and plzz members add to this to make this funny 



_


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 12, 2007)

11) Thou shall always blame the "SYSTEM" or "MANAGEMENT" for ur poor performance


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

Make 5) as
5) Thou shall organise mass bunks.


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> lol wat a big joke... If I did this i will die cos of withdrawal symptoms.. clearly u r not in our league
> 
> "thou shall study one day b4 the exam for passing if u really dunno anything... or for getting decent grades if u knew some stuff b4"
> 
> ...



oh yaaa ... may be I am not in ur league ... i just got 86% CSE degree and now working with IBM R&D labs 

Boy atleast 15 dyas all of u can do .... learn to leave ur addictions .... that more FUN Trust me ... I used to sit on comp in continue for 12 hours


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont want to work for anybody yaar... calling someone ur Boss is the thing i hate the most... and tht too.. when u r given a 4x4 cabin, a 9 to 5 job and 24,000 pm (so wat!) u never get rich and u always have a screwed up desi boss...after all tht dog work...


----------



## Who (Dec 13, 2007)

ok so what is the real solution of getting good marks & stay away from your PC ?? i am in 12th board science with maths , got 3 months...so reply fast.


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> i dont want to work for anybody yaar... calling someone ur Boss is the thing i hate the most... and tht too.. when u r given a 4x4 cabin, a 9 to 5 job and 24,000 pm (so wat!) u never get rich and u always have a screwed up desi boss...after all tht dog work...



Well Boy if u think like that i ca'nt help it ...... Its in ur mentality that u have to work from 9 -5 & have to obey ur boss like a dog

I dont think so .... & many of us will agree with that ... didn't we ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

^^its not about 9-5 job or salary to me,I can work with bare essentials if I like my job.But the main thing is growth,I should grow with my job and sorry to tell you all IT job sux in this respect,Stagnant repetitive coders--thats what we become eventually unless somethign big happens.lol.

So IMO avoid IT jobs as much as you can,but looks like they are the only jabs available.


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^its not about 9-5 job or salary to me,I can work with bare essentials if I like my job.But the main thing is growth,I should grow with my job and sorry to tell you all IT job sux in this respect,Stagnant repetitive coders--thats what we become eventually unless somethign big happens.lol.
> 
> So IMO avoid IT jobs as much as you can,but looks like they are the only jabs available.



I agree with the growth part of ur story above ... but I am simply stunned by ur Coder part .... coder is the lowest level of work in a development project ... I think there are about 6 architect who are working for a team of 4 developer in other team of my floor ..... they don't do coding they find the solution of the problem which developer thinks are not possible at all ..... Isn't that satisfying ......

On the other part I must say you can be good or Bad in ur skills, depending on ur skills u get a work in IT .... I Agree that we can do much better if we do work of us rather than working for those american bas**rds ...

Anyway Rupee is going high against $$ ... so think in next 10-15 years the IT boom will be gone ... Then we HAVE to depend on our own consumption of BEs


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

^^its already over with IT companies either increasing working hours or cutting out on jobs.Sad but true.But you agree with me or not more than 90% become what I call coders.And I damn well know what is meant by a coder.A coder!=developer,programmer.It sux but its the truth.


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ ... thats wht i said; if u raise urself as coder u will be a coder ....

If u wanna become something better than that; Do little study by sacrificing ur loveeeee for comp 

Everyone wants a bright future  ... & nothing come without some sacrifice


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ who is not ready to give sacrifice brother? ... i m gettin wat u want to say but *where is the room for the original thought????* SAME things we are taught since years.. my faculty dont know abt the latest technology.. ya they know C C++ ... to the most JAVA... but tht's it... they dont bother to read magazines, accept better solutions to the problems over the conventional ones.. and this is same with the IT industries owned by any Tom,dick and harry... (unless it is a good well knowned IT firm) ... they do the same coding since ages.... i dont want to stick with tht..

as devil_himself told... a coder (though a class topper in his BEs) is just a coder with a 4x4 cabin...sad but true..


----------



## Who (Dec 13, 2007)

bhai can anybody answer my question or i will have to make a new thread on it ? here is the question again, 


> ok so what is the real solution of getting good marks & stay away from your PC ?? i am in 12th board science with maths , got 3 months...so reply fast.


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

Well Here I totally agree with u that our education system is the worst in terms of quality

I came from a college where there are more strike & GT then regular class

Believe me or not But there is only 1 professor in whole CSE dept & like that not enough he is from a electrical Background ... I mean wht the sh*t it is happening here....

I can't imagine wht will be going on now a days there

By end of each semester I hardly able to get to know the syllabus only ... forget about covering topics ... even my batchmate girls are far good technical knowledge then my so called Adocii teachers 



			
				smit said:
			
		

> bhai can anybody answer my question or i will have to make a new thread on it ? here is the question again,



Simple 

1. Pack ur Sys
2. Study ....
nO shortcuts


----------



## Who (Dec 13, 2007)

^already in progress but i miss my pc when i don't have it cause i don't like any other things except doing things on my pc... so i will be studying whole day long but i can't keep the pc thoughts out of my head 

 any advice on it ? to make me like my studies.


----------



## patelpk (Dec 13, 2007)

^ Frankly i don't have any solution for this

Its happens for first some years after that you used to get a work around like for me packing the sys

Please don't screw ur exams !!


----------



## timemachine (Dec 14, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ Dude I am your advanced version..
> I m in 3rd sem. IT Engg and xams started on the 5th.
> I hav the exact same feelings as you.. I hav lost all interest in studies..
> Atleast i studied during the xams in 1st and 2nd sem but this time i dont give a f*** whether i pass or fail...
> Is this a common phenomenon in Engg?



I m sorry for quoting msgs from first page.

Yea bro it is, it is for all computer enthusiasts. 
ITs in BSC also (take example from me) 
I think i busted my HINDI exam 5th sem LOLzzzzz 
well m now tryn not to keep my a*s  bouncing from fourm to forum, blog to blog, tweak to tweak, here nd there but its not in control, what to do??


----------



## adi007 (Dec 14, 2007)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> I am in 1st Sem (IT) rather completed it from Bhopal.. and seriously speaking, I have learned absolutely nothing about my subject/branch in this big four months.. All those stupid subject(s).. and the worst of all ED: Engineering Drawing.. biggest piece of sh!t with all it its horrible sheets ..


same branch
same sem
same problem


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 15, 2007)

EEkkkksss Exams getting closer and here I am Spending time in Chit Chat (but thats cause I've been studying al day and needed a break. Exams from 27 Dec.)

Hmmm Liked those 10 commandments. (I Actually did all that.) 

Although I am not a ENGG. student but I have the 12th commandment :--
12.) "Thou shall learn and use the ART of cheating by newest ways (mobiles, MP3 watches or old CHITTH in pants trick  )"


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

timemachine said:
			
		

> I m sorry for quoting msgs from first page.
> 
> Yea bro it is, it is for all computer enthusiasts.
> ITs in BSC also (take example from me)
> ...


Well, I feel thankful to god that atleast we dont have Hindi in Engg.
I wd have left studies and dropped out if i had to study Hindi/ Marathi after 12th.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

guess what some of my frens had regional lingos in their 1st year*farm3.static.flickr.com/2394/2107305166_2c525fa996_o.png


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 16, 2007)

in our engg. college... the first year students protested tht the faculty teaches only in english and they cannot understand and they want everything to be in Gujju.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

^^lmao.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 16, 2007)

aap log abhi tak computerwa se chipke hue ho.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif
kuch sikho gaurav_indian se.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif usne computerwa se sanyas le liya.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 2, 2008)

FINALLY, after 16 days of struggle, exams got over. 
Now, I can take some rest!! Was the longest semester ever conducted.


----------

